# rhinestone selection



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok so heres the thing.I contacted a rhinestone hotfix wholesaler in china.he has two choices,what he calls double polished facet(which he calls korean)and full polished facet.

example of pricing as follows
500 gross ss10
korean
crystal 17.50
rose pink 80.00
most other colors 19.50

full polished 500 gross
crystal 87.00
rose pink 226.00
most other colors 104.50

Now I contacted shine art
they have two choices rhinestone and economy.

example of 500 economy
crystal 21.50
pink 134.00
most other colors 35.00-70.00

regular 500 gross
crystal 55.00
pink 224.00
most other colors 96.00-150.00

I know they say you get what you pay for so im thinking the regular or full facet polished shine better.Are any of you using the double facets or economy ones?is the census here that shine art is the best usa company to purchase from?if chinas korean double facet is the same as shine arts economy then the pricing is way better from china.I need to order stones soon,my cutters due to arrive today,I just dont know which way to go here so your tips would help.Also if anyone does order from shine art which stones do you use?annyone using the pellosa he says they are the shiniest..thanks eric


----------



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

I spoke with a representative of Shine Art this week and they said that the "economy" rhinestones will not always be consistent in color. The color can vary the next time you order. The rhinestone colors will be same each time you order. I opted to go with the rhinestone ones. He also said that they have a better shine. I received my order today and they look good.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I get the regular from ShineArt and they are really nice. The Pellosa are even better but I don't really have a need for that expensive. I have not gotten the economy.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry, Eric, but I just sent you a PM with the information. Be careful with those "economy" stones. More often than not, at that low a price, they are cheap, poorly molded Chinese grade stones, that look like blobs of glass. I've got some bad ones I can show you that I got at that price. I get glass two-cut stones from my supplier. I've compared them to shine art stones and no loss of "bling" was noticed. Just my personal comparison and opinion, not knocking shine art.

500 gross ss10 crystal runs about 45.00, including shipping and most colors run about 60.00. The pink will run about 115.00.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Stick with the better quality Korean rhinestone. The money that you save buying the Chinese grade you will either end up throwing out because of irregular shaped rhinestones or loosing in returning customer sales. The Chinese rhinestone also has a lower quality glue on back which makes them harder to adhere and I'm sure easier to fall off. I always include a few replacement rhinestones with all of my orders and I have had numerous customers reorder from me a year later and say they have never lost one stone yet.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok I have made my decision,I am going to purchase from shine art.Im going with both the economy stones and the pellosa stones(heard they shine like diamonds).Ill let you know how they look and work when I get them.I have heard to use the economy stones on the decals and good stones on the shirts.placing order today...Eric


----------



## livingagain75 (Sep 18, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> Ok I have made my decision,I am going to purchase from shine art.Im going with both the economy stones and the pellosa stones(heard they shine like diamonds).Ill let you know how they look and work when I get them.I have heard to use the economy stones on the decals and good stones on the shirts.placing order today...Eric


So how did the stones turn out Eric?

I just purchased some of each but have yet to wash...

Bill


----------

